# i haunt dental clinics in Toronto



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi so i taught myself how to make a ghost in the window of a dental clinic in downtown Toronto.










I put the sheerest sheer i could buy in the window. $22 for approx twelve ft square piece.

And i bought the media available at Atmos FX again about $20










And I stitched it all together and put it on a loop.










People reacted to the ghost!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice. That'll give everyone a teeth chattering experience.


----------



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

*hard to focus on the sheer fabric*

i could still improve this










move the sheer back from the window to reduce reflections

move projector back to make it bigger

upgrade to a different sheer fabric that isn't so reflective - you see this ghost below was from Friday night when i just had the crappy Walmart sheers but that was a better substance for holding the image.









so stay tuned


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the AtmosFX projections, and I'll bet cars were slowing down as they drove by:jol:


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad to see you figured something out! Sheers are a great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can add to the effect by aiming a small, rotating fan at the cloth. As the fan sweeps past it will make the cloth ripple, making the ghost image ripple into "life" as the cloth settles straight again. You can adjust the amount of ripple by playing with the distance of the fan from the cloth, the fan's angle, and power setting (low, med, high) too.


----------



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

i really brought it home on Halloween night at another location,










It's important to get the projector back far away from the sheer fabric and also to set the fabric back at least six feet from the window.










I wrote out all my learnings on the dentist site blog , 
https://www.archerdental.ca/blog/we-made-ghosts-on-college-st-and-haunted-little-italy/


----------



## kingston (3 mo ago)

That is so cool to see!
Speaking of haunted dental clinics, my dentist is in a medical building that is about to get demolished. I understand it is built on old aboriginal burial ground and there have been spooky sighting late at night.


----------

